# heat and feeling sick



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

so, it's officially summer here, the temperatures have gotten in to the high 20's (Celcius) and are supposed to stay that way indefinately. only problem is my body does not like being hot. warm, yes. hot, no. i woke up with an asthma attack, and D, and this is not an unusual occurance. my stomach really seems to rebel against continuous heat. does this happen to anyone else? my boyfriend thinks i'm nuts.m.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yes! i hate this really hot weather...over here in nova scotia we've even had some days of 32 degree weather already--i'm scared to see what july and august will be like.







the hot weather makes my ibs symptoms feel way worse! and keeping hydrated is even harder...i have taken to sleeping with a fan beside my head cuz i love the 'fresh' air feeling and i feel like i'll suffocate otherwise...


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi, i feel the same way with the heat. Its been bearable here in Michigan but the humidiy. Spending too much time outside in the heat makes my nautious(spelling) not to mention screws with my sinuses


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I live in the Southern,USA..So, It's been hot here for a while..and muggy! It's terrible..I stay inside most of the time because of the heat... The heat also makes me feel ill. :/


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

is there any way to cope with all this heat?







one problem for me is that i don't like wearing shorts/skirts...i'll wear tank tops, but i gotta wear pants--probably doesn't help me to cool off...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

well yeah, i wear as little as possible, but sometimes that doesn't even help! i can't stay inside when it's too hot, it's even hotter in the house--hardly anyone in vancouver has air-conditioning. and the street where i'm living right now has NO trees, our house gets insanely hot. what is with people not having trees??? i would never buy a house like this! in the summers, i miss the house i grew up in--my parents' house has airconditioning (it probably spoiled my heat regulation for life!), and the street is lined with huge trees...to bad they're 2 provinces away. :-(i'm going to a friend's cabin today, and it's supposed to be 32 there, but the cabin is usually cool, and the lake is freezing, so it's good for cooling off.seriously, though, i haven't found a good way to cope, so if anyone has ideas (not including staying in air-conditionned houses)...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The heat makes my stomach bad as well. It has been in the 30s here too. Its cooled off a bit now. But my tummy has been terrible.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sazzle Posted: posted 21-06-2004 07:44 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------mine too guys! my classroom at college doesnt have air con and its been unbearable. even afternoon i get all hot and feel ready to pass out. i get really nautious too and it horrible. drinkng LOADS of water is helping but its only frigging June! i dread to think what August has in stall for us!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi you young snappers! If you think 32 is hot please dont visit us in the summertime, you will keel over & die, O.K


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

All I can say is I would save up and at the very least get a room air conditioner. I simply would kill myself if I had no air conditioner, granted I live in Florida and you very well might die without it. But seriously a room air conditioner would be worth it's weight in gold when you can sleep comfortably. The heat makes me feel quite ill, I have to be careful to not get my showers to hot or I feel like I might faint. Taking my dog for a ten minute walk leaves me sweating like a pig and feeling horrible for at least an hour afterwards.Jenkins


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh my god. So, the lake was really nice, it was in the low thirties, and a little humid, hot but bearable. What was not bearable were the drives there and back. Normally, the drive is just under 2 hours. On the way there, we were about 20 mins from arrival, only to get stuck behind an accident. In full sun. And I was on the sunny side of the car. I thought I was going to die. But we made it and everything was ok. I felt a little sick, but I thought that was to be expected.Then, I woke up at 4:30am, feeling really uncomfortable (more than usual for camping--we were tenting next to the cabin). I tossed around for a while, then all of a sudden, I had to go! I raced out into the cabin, which was pitch black, stumbled down the stairs, and miraculously made it to the bathroom in time.I don't know if it was the heat, or food poisoning, but this was far worse than my usual symptoms. I mean, explosive D. What fun. After a solid dose of gravol, I dragged myself back to the tent, thinking it would not be the end of the fiasco. Lucky for me, I fell right asleep, until we were woken up at 8:30 by a bird landing on the tent, and I felt fine.The drive back was hot, but uneventful. Somehow I survived another trip. Sometimes I wonder why I do it to myself, but I always have fun. Bracing for another hot one...hopefully only mid-twenties. Cross your fingers!midge


----------

